# Tendancy to shoot left with longbow?



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Recently got my new treadway longbow. Really love shooting it. It pulls 48# @ my 27" draw. Im shooting a 55/60 cedar shaft that was cit to 28.75" with a 125 gr point. They fly flawlessly! But, they group left. I then shot shafts that were way underspined thinking it was a stiff reaction... Still left. What causes this? Is it common?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Recently got my new treadway longbow. Really love shooting it. It pulls 48# @ my 27" draw. Im shooting a 55/60 cedar shaft that was cit to 28.75" with a 125 gr point. They fly flawlessly! But, they group left. I then shot shafts that were way underspined thinking it was a stiff reaction... Still left. What causes this? Is it common?


yep...BTDT...real longbow risers are nothing like cut-too-center recurve risers..you hafta shoot around the riser..depsite the riser...however ya wanna look at it but...what i hafta look at?..is the arrow...from the start of the draw..keeping in mind that an arrow drawn STRAIGHT BACK should fly straight forward...hence?..

while with my recurve i place a lot of periphial focus on the riser position and the arrow disappers?..with my longbow i place a lot of periphial focus on arrow alignment throughout the drawing process and then once anchored?..shift focus too the riser..and yes...it does take more focus and form than my recurve..now the folks that are bolting longbow limbs on recurve like risers?..i'm almost certain they'll disagree with me. :laugh:

Try it...hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Recently got my new treadway longbow. Really love shooting it. It pulls 48# @ my 27" draw. Im shooting a 55/60 cedar shaft that was cit to 28.75" with a 125 gr point. They fly flawlessly! But, they group left. I then shot shafts that were way underspined thinking it was a stiff reaction... Still left. What causes this? Is it common?


In my opinion:

Two things here... :grin: One is to shoot the same and weight the nose, lighten the tail, weaken the arrow or shoot right.... :grin:

You also could be plucking string at the release, not holding the arrow properly with back tension I hear here constantly... so there must be something to it.... 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

How your bowhand is situated before, during and after the shot can also give results that mimic spine issues. (Actually, you could also look at the elbow and shoulder of the bow arm as well, but I’d start with the hold on the bow first and how to slightly modify hand placement.) This kinda offers a bit more of a study into something that all the variations of pistol grips/stabilizers/slings tends to cancel out…but that’s pretty much the nature of the beast. Good Luck with it…and Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Basically I suspect that those shafts are a bit stiff for your setup. You could try twisting the string a few turns to raise the brace height. And then you could make sure you are making a long draw, a strong shot and a good follow through. And then you could make sure you are aiming the arrow properly and not holding to the left. For this it helps to back up to near your point-on range. And try tilting your head farther over the arrow and canting the longbow a bit more. And then you could try heavier field points, 145 grains and 160 grains. And you can peel off the side plate or your bow and try a few shots off the bare wood. And you could try longer shafts or 5 pound weaker ones. One or more of these should help. Kindly let us know what you find.

Yes this is common; most of us do most of our missing to the left. - lbg


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> real longbow risers are nothing like cut-too-center recurve risers


Yep. Canting the bow might help but it depends on how you shoot. Instinctive or gap?


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Today, I shot a heavier cant and more "over" the arrow by bending at the waist. Certainly helps. I do think that the 145 gr. Points will be better. Cant wait to get them on... My new longbow is where my heart is at. Really want to become exceptional with it.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

Over drawing can contribute to missing left says my instructor.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Try putting a soft side plate on it... like the soft side of velcro.. Could be lot's of things.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you look into actually TUNING the bow and arrow set up? If not check this out:
http://www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm
Try bareshaft tuning and look at the actual positional relationship between bare and fletched arrows. 
LBG is certainly on the right track here, but I still suggest reading the material from that link in order to learn how to tune a bow for yourself.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

what Bender said ...


----------

